
When WiFi doesn't work: a guide to home networking alternatives - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/business/last-mile-bandwidth/2011/06/when-wifi-doesnt-work-a-guide-to-home-networking-alternatives.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
======
jrsmith1279
[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833122...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833122243&Tpk=moca)
Looks like MoCA isn't that difficult to use. Anyone have any experience with
these types of devices? I have a whole-house DVR system that uses MoCA and it
works flawlessly, but I love the idea of being able to use the coax as part of
my home network.

~~~
tgrisfal
Cable modems do it all the time. Use it, if that's the infrastructure you have
access to.

------
andrewgodwin
We use powerline networking at home, and it's pretty decent - nowhere near the
speed of actual ethernet, but a good 70Mbit or so.

I'm always surprised how few people know it exists (well, at least in the UK).
You can even get nice combination hubs-and-powerstrips - getting six power
sockets and three ethernet sockets off of one main plug is quite handy.

------
herf
We use MoCA to connect a detached garage. Great bandwidth and solid, but we
see about 2-3ms extra latency.

~~~
jrsmith1279
Ahh latency is what I'm afraid of because my cable modem is in my office and
I'd like to hook up my xbox 360 wired using MoCA. 2-3ms isn't bad, but any
extra latency for gaming isn't good.

